# code finding free



## denisryan (Oct 5, 2010)

need code for my mitsubishi cd car deck. the model number is *******,
ref. ********, serial no. ********


----------



## denisryan (Oct 5, 2010)

code for car deck anyone know


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f257/please-read-assistance-with-locked-radios-456409.html

We cannot assist with locked radios. Please read you operator's manual for advice or contact a local Mitsubishi dealer.

This thread is now closed.


----------

